# How our free shipping works



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

This post is mainly to clarify how our free shipping works, as i get a number of questions about this every day.

We ship domestic orders over $100 for free via USPS Priority mail. If you choose the free shipping option at checkout, this is what it is. No need to pay for shipping unless you want to use express mail or some other carrier.

Hope this helps.

Remember, free domestic shipping on orders over $100 

-Jon


----------



## Jvang998 (Dec 7, 2013)

You should sticky this and post it on your website.


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 9, 2013)

worldwide free shipping from 100$ ?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 9, 2013)

It says domestic, which usually includes 48 states.

I agree this being listed may help with sales.


----------



## tagheuer (Dec 9, 2013)

gentlecook said:


> worldwide free shipping from 100$ ?



lus1: *+* :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2013)

i wish... i'd have to raise prices to compensate... sorry


----------

